# Uniroyal 155-80r 13's



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NO MILESTAR JUNK!!! 

THESE TIRES ARE USA... 




























UniROYAL 
$250 + Shipping


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

WW


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

How do they look mounted?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bomb


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

Stop hating on milestar


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

No 4x4n fer me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Nov 2 2010, 06:45 PM~18970766
> *Stop hating on milestar
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 2 2010, 06:41 PM~18970718
> *Bomb
> *


Pics


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 07:20 PM~18971098
> *Pics
> *


YES, Coming soon...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

I Need Some 13"WW.........Let Me See Some More Pic's Of TheM Mounted In A Rim!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18974186
> *I Need Some 13"WW.........Let Me See Some More Pic's Of TheM Mounted In A Rim!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Pics coming soon...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Do you have a pic of just the Uniroyals a full pic?? I can't find one online. Thx!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 3 2010, 09:46 AM~18975061
> *Do you have a pic of just the Uniroyals a full pic?? I can't find one online. Thx!!!
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 3 2010, 07:30 AM~18974198
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Pics coming soon...
> *


MOUNTED PICS COMING SOON


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 3 2010, 10:41 AM~18975481
> *MOUNTED PICS COMING SOON
> *


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 3 2010, 10:39 AM~18975450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

curious what they look like on a x7!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18977175
> *curious what they look like on a x7!
> *


%100 LOWRIDER TIRE... Will have a pic of one mounted SOON!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

our tire distributor in nebraska has these too. not a very cheap tire but if thats all there is then so be it


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 3 2010, 03:35 PM~18977605
> *our tire distributor in nebraska has these too.  not a very cheap tire but if thats all there is then so be it
> *


yea, they go from $50 up to $65 bucks a tire. But if thats all there is then I guess I'll have to shim back my extended a-arms... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 08:11 AM~18966634
> *How do they look mounted?
> *


hate to say they look like 14's mounted...kinda beefy but still acceptible .....i am so used to looking at firestones and they look narrow ass f*ck


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18977621
> *yea, they go from $50 up to $65 bucks a tire. But if thats all there is then I guess I'll have to shim back my extended a-arms... :biggrin:
> *


shave the edge of the tread or just 3 wheel em all a bit


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18977732
> *hate to say they look like 14's mounted...kinda beefy but still acceptible  .....i am so used to looking at firestones and they look narrow ass f*ck
> *


Hate that wide look!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 3 2010, 05:43 PM~18977175
> *curious what they look like on a x7!
> *



X2


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 1 2010, 07:32 PM~18962404
> *NO MILESTAR JUNK!!!
> 
> THESE TIRES ARE USA...
> ...


u get these from ATD?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@Nov 4 2010, 08:55 PM~18989799
> *u get these from ATD?
> *


No.. They won't beat tha delivered price I get... They also add xtra freight because I'm not close enough to one of there Outlets


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Still waiting on mounted pics, :uh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 5 2010, 03:13 PM~18996056
> *Still waiting on mounted pics,  :uh:
> *


Coming soon...


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 5 2010, 09:42 AM~18993913
> *No.. They won't beat tha delivered price I get... They also add xtra freight because I'm not close enough to one of there Outlets
> *


Truf!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

In-Stock Ready to Ship


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 3 2010, 03:14 PM~18977893
> *Hate that wide look!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 12:18 AM~19013840
> *x2 :angry:
> *


HATER   
No FR380's thats for sure, but...
These look 10x better than Milestar or Hercules :boink: :boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 8 2010, 07:15 AM~19014562
> *HATER
> No FR380's thats for sure, but...
> These look 10x better than Milestar or Hercules :boink:  :boink:
> *


PICS FOR PROOF, PAYPAL READY$$$$


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 8 2010, 08:17 AM~19014817
> *PICS FOR PROOF, PAYPAL READY$$$$
> *


I'll have one mounted up if your serious


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18974186
> *I Need Some 13"WW.........Let Me See Some More Pic's Of TheM Mounted In A Rim!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

WW


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 9 2010, 07:37 AM~19023971
> *I'll have one mounted up if your serious
> *


Made one mistake by buyn coker 13s unseen on spokes, wont do that again pics please!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 9 2010, 10:05 PM~19030512
> *Made one mistake by buyn coker 13s unseen on spokes, wont do that again pics please!
> *


Ok, I Got u


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1 Last set...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics mounted until then they will be treated like Milestars


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2010, 08:09 AM~19041602
> *pics mounted until then they will be treated like Milestars
> *


U Think so huh...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2010, 08:09 AM~19041602
> *pics mounted until then they will be treated like Milestars
> *


EXACTLY!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 11 2010, 12:24 PM~19043267
> *EXACTLY!
> *


  x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Here U Go Quit Haten... 





























$260 + Shipping


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Makes look like a 14


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 11 2010, 11:29 PM~19048765
> *Makes look like a 14
> *



:rant: You tha only HATER thinkn so... :boink: :boink:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 12 2010, 07:33 AM~19050147
> *:rant: You tha only HATER thinkn so...  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Im not hating homie, they do look better then milestar but still look wide


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 12 2010, 08:15 AM~19050337
> *Im not hating homie, they do look better then milestar but still look wide
> *


I got 2 other brands coming soon.. Both WsW 155/80/13 an look more like FR380's skinny look  
Coopers and Guardsmens 
Will post pic's when available an in-stock


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT for the good seller!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 12 2010, 09:41 AM~19051022
> *TTT for the good seller!
> *


Word Homie...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good to me bro


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 12 2010, 08:42 AM~19050514
> *I got 2 other brands coming soon.. Both WsW 155/80/13 an look more like FR380's skinny look
> Coopers and Guardsmens
> Will post pic's when available an in-stock
> *


  sounds good to me!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Nov 12 2010, 10:55 AM~19051640
> *Looks good to me bro
> *


Thanks G :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18966634
> *How do they look mounted?
> *


i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:00 PM~19137838
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


Those Look Fuckn NICE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 PM~19138269
> *Those Look Fuckn NICE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i thought so too :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 12 2010, 08:42 AM~19050514
> *I got 2 other brands coming soon.. Both WsW 155/80/13 an look more like FR380's skinny look
> Coopers and Guardsmens
> Will post pic's when available an in-stock
> *


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:00 PM~19137838
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


They may be a little more expensive than the previous 13" white wall tires but at least the 13" "tire drama" is over... Not to mention, they look good and reliable


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 PM~19138269
> *Those Look Fuckn NICE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck Yea Homie... GANGSTA SHIT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:Christmas Special :biggrin: %5 Off :biggrin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i already got the roadster with you...

shoot me a good price for a set of the 72 x laced mounted on those 13... shipped to 33180...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Dec 16 2010, 06:37 AM~19341433
> *i already got the roadster with you...
> 
> shoot me a good price for a set of the 72 x laced mounted on those 13... shipped to 33180...
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT TO GO AROUND FELLA'S :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

looks nice to me. how much for a set to 20616?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 1 2011, 06:41 PM~19476679
> *looks nice to me. how much for a set to 20616?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Plenty left fella's


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much 4 of them ship to 71105 g


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:00 PM~19137838
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

How much a set shipped to 23464


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Jan 4 2011, 04:04 PM~19502125
> *how much 4 of them ship to 71105 g
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 5 2011, 02:42 AM~19508481
> *How much a set shipped to 23464
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

5 Sets Left... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I NEED A SET HOMIE, HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92234 :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 6 2011, 11:21 PM~19527759
> *I NEED A SET HOMIE, HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92234 :biggrin:
> *


You have a PM :biggrin:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Make that 4 sets left!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Money order is on its way...
TTT for good seller. Got a set from him last week and got here in a couple days. :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Jan 8 2011, 04:15 PM~19541812
> *Make that 4 sets left!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Money order is on its way...
> ...


ONLY 4 SETZ LEFT GET-EM GET-EM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 8 2011, 07:29 PM~19542615
> *ONLY 4 SETZ LEFT GET-EM GET-EM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


1 set shipped to 84404 PM me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jan 8 2011, 06:56 PM~19542912
> *1 set shipped to 84404 PM me
> *


You Havea PM


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18966634
> *How do they look mounted?
> *


i got some for my car paid 200 for a four and this is how they look


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS (Dec 22, 2010)

how much shipped to baltimore,md?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeyd956_@Jan 10 2011, 12:45 PM~19556547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA LS!! :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS_@Jan 10 2011, 12:51 PM~19556598
> *how much shipped to baltimore,md?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

3 Sets left :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

how much shipped to 95621?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Jan 11 2011, 07:24 AM~19564607
> *how much shipped to 95621?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

4 Sets Left


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18977621
> *yea, they go from $50 up to $65 bucks a tire. But if thats all there is then I guess I'll have to shim back my extended a-arms... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much for a set shipped to tx 77807


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obie (Mar 20, 2010)

how much shipped to 81008


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Only 3 Sets left.. These tires have also been placed on national back order like 
FR 380's, so get'em Quick before they all gone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 16 2011, 07:31 AM~19610711
> *Only 3 Sets left.. These tires have also been placed on national back order like
> FR 380's, so get'em Quick before they all gone :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Nick, My set of tires came in sat. Thanks for getting them to me quick! Thanks again.  ttt for a good seller!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Jan 17 2011, 11:20 AM~19619934
> *Hey Nick, My set of tires came in sat. Thanks for getting them to me quick! Thanks again.  ttt for a good seller!!
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 09:00 PM~19137838
> *i took these pics of the uniroyal tigerpaws mounted yesterday at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Need price for a set shipped to TX 77705


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80coupedeville_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782581
> *Need price for a set shipped to TX 77705
> *


WORD PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ONLY 3 SETS LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

TTT for bad bussiness


if you need tires hit up dcheese an established respected and respectful member


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:09 PM~19819386
> *TTT for bad bussiness
> if you need tires hit up dcheese  an established respected and respectful member
> *


FUCKN HATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:18 PM~19819441
> *FUCKN HATER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




sure am


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you not go on someone elses thread whom was selling these SAME tires talking about "theres tires are like flies on caca on lay it low" :uh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 06:08 PM~19821104
> *Did you not go on someone elses thread whom was selling these SAME tires talking about "theres tires are like flies on caca on lay it low"  :uh:
> *


FUCKN DRAMA BOY :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 07:03 PM~19821509
> *FUCKN DRAMA BOY :run:  :run:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


I will take that as a "yes" then :uh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 07:52 PM~19821980
> *I will take that as a "yes" then :uh:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 07:54 PM~19821999
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


So let me get this straight, you have no problem shit talking on other peoples threads whom are trying to make a buck, but you don't have ashit to say when it's in YOUR thread? Sounds like your the "bitch boy"


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

broke back mountain mother fucker from montana


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 11:25 AM~19807775
> *LOL... :cheesy:
> Thanks for all your friendly adv, BUT..
> Jus because YOU YOURSELF live in an apartment & will pay your land lords bills for the rest of his & your life doesn"t mean we are all are stuck grabing are ankle's all around the world
> ...


HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.


EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.

YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.





























PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:17 PM~19822880
> *HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.
> EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Shit don't mind me, might as well get my post count up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19823575
> *:biggrin:  Shit don't mind me, might as well get my post count up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH ASS COWARD


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 10:37 PM~19823834
> *BITCH ASS COWARD
> *


Sounds like your asshole needs a tampon :dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:17 PM~19822880
> *HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.
> EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.
> 
> ...


COWARD ASS HATEN LIL PUSSY BITCH GET A LIFE BEYOND LIL & QUIT HIDING BEHIND YER COMPUTER SCREEN TALKN SHIT... GET THE FUCK OFF MY NUTTz!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 9 2011, 12:48 AM~19824719
> *Sounds like your asshole needs a tampon :dunno:
> *


NAW.. 
PUT IT BACK IN YOUR MOUTH WHERE IT BELONG'S TO CATCH CUM


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 10:37 PM~19823834
> *BITCH ASS COWARD
> *



Wasn't that your response to a joke I cracked in another thread a lil bit ago???


Sounds to me like you're developing an alligator mouth with a canary ass...



:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 9 2011, 11:23 AM~19827149
> *Wasn't that your response to a joke I cracked in another thread a lil bit ago???
> Sounds to me like you're developing an alligator mouth with a canary ass...
> :drama:
> *


YEA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

My bad... Close tho... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Jan 9 2011, 01:21 PM~19548166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Jan 10 2011, 08:30 AM~19554797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was I supposed to say that I know somebody from Montana, that's not anywhere near where you live??? You lost me at that point :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joeyd956_@Jan 10 2011, 12:44 PM~19556538
> *i got some for my car paid 200 for a four and this is how they look
> 
> 
> ...


Any more people give opinions on how they look in person? I am about to get some through work and dont want a wide tread. also can get hankooks how do those 155/80 look? thanks, the last few sets I have purchased were "lemans" some off brand but nice and skinny tread.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 9 2011, 05:30 PM~19829980
> *Any more people give opinions on how they look in person? I am about to get some through work and dont want a wide tread.  also can get hankooks how do those 155/80 look?  thanks, the last few sets I have purchased were "lemans" some off brand but nice and skinny tread.
> *


----------



## shawnlowlow432 (Aug 31, 2007)

do u still got 155/80 left or wat u got hit me up


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 9 2011, 05:30 PM~19829980
> *Any more people give opinions on how they look in person? I am about to get some through work and dont want a wide tread.  also can get hankooks how do those 155/80 look?  thanks, the last few sets I have purchased were "lemans" some off brand but nice and skinny tread.
> *


quit stealing the white walls of them oldschool escorts in the back of the lot


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT FELLA'z :biggrin: 
TIGAR PAWS ARE STILL AVAILABLE.. $300 
SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN LOWER 48


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

STILL HAVE SETS AVAILABLE $300 SHIPPED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

anyone have other picks of these on cars? I'm looking and this is one on my list!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 9 2011, 07:30 PM~19829980
> *Any more people give opinions on how they look in person? I am about to get some through work and dont want a wide tread.  also can get hankooks how do those 155/80 look?  thanks, the last few sets I have purchased were "lemans" some off brand but nice and skinny tread.
> *


*Hankooks 155-80-13 looks hella good!!! Thats all we used to ride on here until they ran out everywhere here..... They have the desired skinny 13 tire look everyone wants... you'll sell out of those quic  *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I JUST GOT SUM TIGER PAWS....THEY LOOK KOOL ILL POST SUM PICS LATER....I WAS KINDA WORRIED ABOUT THE WRITING ON THE SIDE.... BUT WHEN I GOT THEM MOUNTED...NO WORRIES...THER 2011'S SO THEYLL LAST......


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just picked a set up from a local shop I think they look the best on the bigger low lows. I'm loving how they look on my big body.


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

damm bro sorry to say butt these tires look like for trackters


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Does chevy make "trackters?":dunno::dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


>


how much for them 380s?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

low4vida said:


> damm bro sorry to say butt these tires look like for trackters


 cant plz everyone....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

low4vida said:


> damm bro sorry to say butt these tires look like for trackters


trackters:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

STILL HAVE SETS OF THESE HERE TIGAR PAW'S
NEW PRICE $265 A SET PLUS SHIP... PM FOR QUOTE'S



























TIGAR PAW


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> STILL HAVE SETS OF THESE HERE TIGAR PAW'S
> NEW PRICE $265 A SET PLUS SHIP... PM FOR QUOTE'S
> 
> 
> ...




TTT for a great deal! I paid over $350 for mine and they're worth it! Best quality tire other than Firstone for the SERIOUS RIDER. If your cars gonna just sit by all means buy something else b/c these supposed to be on the street. Are VERY 3wheel/ext a-arm friendly, beefy sidwalls, nice look, whitewall stays white, tread wears real evenly and you can ride for MILES b4 even thinkin bout needing a new set. Ran em on nothing but big bodies (one juiced) all summer long and they carried my overweight vehicles everyday 120 MILES ROUND TRIP DOING 80 + ON THE HIGHWAY from March til now and still rollin like they're barely broke in. I've had "custom", "cornell", "Milestar", "remington" and other than the remingtons and cornells, the rest were GARBAGE!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool bro.. Thank you for positive reply!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CAN U SHAVE THE TIGER PAWS WW...TO 1 AND A HALF IN.????..AND DO THEY STAY WHITE AND NOT TURN YELLOW..LET ME KNOW


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

I need a set homie?? PMME if you still have some..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CAN U SHAVE THE TIGER PAWS WW...TO 1 AND A HALF IN.????..AND DO THEY STAY WHITE AND NOT TURN YELLOW..LET ME KNOW


Sorry but we do not cut&buff our ww's.. However the ww's stay very nice... an gleaming white


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sorry but we do not cut&buff our ww's.. However the ww's stay very nice... an gleaming white


*I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF THEY STAY WHITE AFTER SHAVING THEM..??...SOME TIRES TURN YELLOW IS WHY IM ASKING.....I NEED TIRES..AND TIRES OVER HERE ARE HARD TO FIND....I WONT BUY MILESTARS...LOOKING FOR USA TIRES..*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF THEY STAY WHITE AFTER SHAVING THEM..??...SOME TIRES TURN YELLOW IS WHY IM ASKING.....I NEED TIRES..AND TIRES OVER HERE ARE HARD TO FIND....I WONT BUY MILESTARS...LOOKING FOR USA TIRES..*



I CAN'T HONESTLY ANSWER THAT BRO CUZ WE DONT SHAVE & BUFF THEM
BUT ILL CHECK WITH A GUY ON HERE THAT MIGHT KNW AN SEND YOU A PM
:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Need 1set 13" how much shipped to 90806.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like mine


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> I like mine


VERY NICE FLEETWOOD....TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

i need a set how much shipped to 90717


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much shipped to 92410


----------

